# Inline diffusers... show us your bubbles!



## aaron.c (12 Nov 2015)

Hey All

Those that use inline diffusers, how often are you cleaning them?

I have just replaced the ceramic insert in mine and bubbles are back to being on the big side after only a coupe of weeks.

I am convinced they are too big and are cuasing my CO2 to be sub par.  I could just up the pressure and bubble count and throw even more CO2 in.  However, I don't want to waste CO2 unnesecarily and I hate the 7-up affect I have currently.

It would be useful to see some pictures of your tanks and more importantly bubbles.  Perhaps I am just over reacting?

I will upload a photo when I get home.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## foxfish (12 Nov 2015)

aaron.c said:


> I hate the 7-up affect I have currently.
> 
> It would be useful to see some pictures of your tanks and more importantly bubbles.  Perhaps I am just over reacting?


Or not reacting at all .. sorry I will get my hat!


----------



## aaron.c (12 Nov 2015)

Haha! 

Are you selling your reactors yet Foxfish 

Just read your thread and watched the videos. Very good


----------



## foxfish (12 Nov 2015)

No mate, but I am still using the same one!


----------



## jagillham (12 Nov 2015)

Tried soaking in bleach solution followed by declorinator? Mine seems to clog quickly too.


----------



## ian_m (12 Nov 2015)

Never cleaned my since I got it in Feb 2012.....still fine bubbles.


----------



## aaron.c (13 Nov 2015)

I have taken mine apart again.  The ceramic diffuser looks very clean.

I have put the spare one in some JBL cleaner and will stick it back on at next water change.

I really DONT like messing around with filter piping for external.

What pressure are you guys running yours at?

Aaron


----------



## stu_ (13 Nov 2015)

3 bar for my UP inline. (2014 version)


----------



## aaron.c (16 Nov 2015)

So it looks like I knackered my UP atomiser when trying to change the ceramic.

A washer fell out of it and not sure where from, it was broken.

I have checked the ends where the filter pipes connect and they have washers in, so guessing it came from somewhere inside.

Now it won't work properly and there is a leak inside.  

As an emergeny measure, I stuck a diffuser under the filter intake and it has been working quite well.  Have been able to drop bubble rate to 1bps, it was more like 3bps with the atomiser (when it was working).


----------



## Andy Thurston (16 Nov 2015)

there are 4 rubber seals in the new up inline. 2 rubber o rings which fit between the hose tails and the main body and 2 rubber washers that go between each end of the ceramic and the hose tails. Unfortunately if the washers are damaged you cannot buy replacements.


----------



## aaron.c (17 Nov 2015)

Co2 art have very kindly sent me a new diffuser.

I fitted my old style up inline yesterday and the bubbles are much much smaller. I think there has been a leak somewhere in the old diffuser for a while.
Doing a PH profile today to see what kind of improvement there is.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

